# Fitting out a van



## misterh (Mar 21, 2014)

Hi All

Your help here would be appreciated....









I'm looking for advice where to find a good fitter for fitting out a van, they can be located anywhere in the UK as I'm willing to travel. The van is bare and ready to go and I'm looking to have the following fitted (as a minimum):

- Want to be self-sufficient but also have to option to hook up to mains electricity, should this be available.

- So we're looking at the 2 group coffee machine, grinder, knockout drawer, sink (with fresh and waste water tank), fridge

- Battery with inverter and space for gas

- Fitted out with a nice and 'shiny' finish.

Thank you!


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

One of my clients took their van to this place to be fitted out. Results were impressive.

http://www.wilkinsoncatering.co.uk/coffee-vans-a-units.html


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Can do you a good deal on a Fracino dual fuel machine but prices go up from start of April!

Andy


----------



## misterh (Mar 21, 2014)

Thank you both.

I might contact you Coffebean, you might even do an even better deal if I was to get all appliances from one place


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

I'll do an unbeatable deal for you BUT remember that Fracino are putting up their prices from 1st April so if you want the best deal on the dual fuel machine, it'll have to be this week! I'll have a look and see what I can do for you for a complete package!

Andy


----------



## misterh (Mar 21, 2014)

Great, thanks Andy.


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

I can do you (this week only!) a dual fuel Fracino Contempo and a polished C3 grinder (same combination I use myself!) for £3300 delivered. For things like inverter, leisure battery, water tanks etc - I would have a look at a camping/caravan supplier as you will get most of what you need from there. I can source stuff like that but it'll probably be cheaper for you to look there first. Anything you are stuck trying to find, let me know and I'll get it for you!

Andy


----------

